# Gear 5 Luffy vs all forms of Naruto



## animeallen (Mar 29, 2022)

Which form of Naruto do you think is Gear 5 Luffy equal to?

Of course we haven’t seen all of what Gear 5 can do yet but just speculate and estimate


----------



## animeallen (Mar 29, 2022)

Imma get a lot of hate for this, but I think Gear 5 matches KCM2.

KCM2 Naruto's Tailed Beast Bomb matched the combined Tailed Beast Bomb of FIVE Tailed Beasts! So that's says A LOT for Luffy.

And KCM2 Naruto's moved so fast that Kakashi mistook his speed for Minato's teleportation!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 29, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Blocky (Mar 30, 2022)

I think it would take just six paths naruto to beat Luffy at this point


----------



## animeallen (Mar 30, 2022)

Blocky said:


> I think it would take just six paths naruto to beat Luffy at this point


“just” SO6P Naruto? Sounds like you don’t think much of that form. SO6P Naruto is god-like and at least planetary


----------



## Blocky (Mar 30, 2022)

animeallen said:


> “just” SO6P Naruto? Sounds like you don’t think much of that form. SO6P Naruto is god-like and at least planetary


No shit Sherlock, I’m saying that’s the only form Luffy loses to. Luffy can beat all other Naruto’s forms now.


----------



## Akira1993 (Mar 30, 2022)

Luffy has really come a long way.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Mar 31, 2022)

Blocky said:


> I think it would take just six paths naruto to beat Luffy at this point


Would it though?

Luffy can reflect any attack if he wants, and can turn anything he touches to rubber, so TSBs aren't doing much.

Not to mention he tanked an island level Bro Breath in G4, which is >/= his SOSP TBBs

Not to mention speed and Haki and all that

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## MarF (Mar 31, 2022)

Luffy blitzes and oneshots any version of Naruto that is pre Rikudo power up. 

As for the rest of the verse, anything below RSM Naruto/JJ Madara gets folded like a towel. Juubito/8G Gai and such only scale to continent+ level from the Juubi. BM Naruto and founders are country level and Bijuu 1 to 8 are small country level. Not to mention the massive gap in speed, anyone slower than RSM Nardo is only mach ~6200.

Luffy scales to single digit exatons and is relativistic.

RSM and TL Naruto in turn oneshot Luffy. Toneri has a 4+ zettaton calc(small planet level) for a casual feat and Naruto both tanked and overpowered Toneri's strongest attack. Light Fang calc also makes these versions of Nardo relativistic as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 31, 2022)

Whether he beats bsm naruto depends on which version. Pre hagamoro power up bsm naruto gets destroyed as he's small  continent+ at most.

Post hagoromo bsm naruto fought toneri meaning luffy is getting obliterated.

Hell you could make argument for base naruto post hagoromo beating luffy if boruto wasn't such an incoherent train wreck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 31, 2022)

Worst comes to worse Naruto waits out G5.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 31, 2022)

Chapter is out


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 31, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Worst comes to worse Naruto waits out G5.


He won't be able to.


----------



## kayz (Apr 2, 2022)

SoSPs and above are too much for Luffy.

But I don't know what happens if Luffy brings out a wooden mallet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kayz (Apr 2, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Would it though?
> 
> Luffy can reflect any attack if he wants, and can turn anything he touches to rubber, so *TSBs aren't doing much*.


Since when does Luffy have power nullfication?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 3, 2022)

Coldsteel's OC colleague, Fire D. Rubber the Sun God teleports behind nardo and one shots with his deviantart moveset

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Djomla (Apr 3, 2022)

kayz said:


> Since when does Luffy have power nullfication?



Since he became Joyboy.


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2022)

Luffy wasn't able to turn Kaido's blast breath into rubber as per the recent chapter

TBB are fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 4, 2022)

The World said:


> Luffy wasn't able to turn Kaido's blast breath into rubber as per the recent chapter
> 
> TBB are fine



It wouldn't really change anything either way. Luffy beats any version of naruto pre rikudou power up and loses to most versions post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Apr 4, 2022)

The World said:


> Luffy wasn't able to turn Kaido's blast breath into rubber as per the recent chapter
> 
> TBB are fine


Luffy wasn't turning Boro Breath into rubber, he was turning the environment into rubber and bouncing it back to Kaido, as he did in 1044. So TBBs get bounced back to Naruto. Plus he tanked it even in Gear 4.

Meanwhile, the TSBs get turned to rubber as Luffy can turn Kaido and his Kanabo to rubber in spite of Kaido's Haki. If he imagine the balls as rubber when he touches them, they're rubber

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KennethLT (Apr 4, 2022)

Any form of Naruto after his Jesus power up obliterates. Luffy has a long way to go before he reaches moon levels of powers, let alone planetary, which Naruto god tiers are.


----------



## kayz (Apr 5, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Meanwhile, the TSBs get turned to rubber as Luffy can turn Kaido and his Kanabo to rubber in spite of Kaido's Haki. If he imagine the balls as rubber when *he touches them,* they're rubber


Yeah, Luffy is not doing that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Old 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Apr 5, 2022)

And Me who espected naruto to reach universal level before luffy catch up, thank you the boluto.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Apr 5, 2022)

kayz said:


> Yeah, Luffy is not doing that.


Uhm, how?

1. Last I checked, the TSBs are strong but their main strength come from jutsu erasure, which is what Luffy isn't. 
2. The balls can be countered by Sage Chakra which is the infusion of Nature Energy into Chakra. Going by Naruto standards, Luffy who is natural rubber incarnate due to his devil fruit is basically a living form of Nature Energy.

So yeah, Luffy is definitely touching them

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 5, 2022)

Just being a natural element doesn't make you immune to them. They were able to destroy natural earth and metal weapons just fine.


----------



## accountmaker (Apr 5, 2022)

Haki...?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2022)

Naruto clap them cheeks then buy Luffy a nice dinner before Uber his ass home.

Reactions: Funny 1 | MAXIMUM 1


----------



## accountmaker (Apr 5, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Coldsteel's OC colleague, Fire D. Rubber the Sun God teleports behind nardo and one shots with his deviantart moveset


luffy was born with a special power. he was stronger than all the pirates in the east blue. he served in the pirate academy fighting ace and in the final battel against shanks they were fighting and shanks turned him to the rubber man and luffy turned against ace and let him dieded him. he lost a part of his chest in the battle which is why he doesnt not have a part of his chest, pls stop PMing me askin me why thats why. also sleeveless vests arent gurly fuck you jesusus everyone knos your a fuckin crypto scammer fagot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zern227 (Apr 6, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> Just being a natural element doesn't make you immune to them. They were able to destroy natural earth and metal weapons just fine.


That's thing that make it weird with Luffy bouncing back boro breath. He did with something that normally get pulverized by Boro Breath.


----------



## KennethLT (Apr 6, 2022)

Zern227 said:


> That's thing that make it weird with Luffy bouncing back boro breath. He did with something that normally get pulverized by Boro Breath.


The ground at that point is influenced by Luffy’s power, who is at least as strong as Kaido. You are arguing for something that reaches a no limits fallacy.


----------



## Zern227 (Apr 6, 2022)

KennethLT said:


> The ground at that point is influenced by Luffy’s power, who is at least as strong as Kaido. You are arguing for something that reaches a no limits fallacy.


I never said it would bounce it back.


----------



## Artist (Apr 6, 2022)

To me the Stawhats are relative to the Akasuki - Juubito which Naruto surpassed in war arc.


----------



## KennethLT (Apr 6, 2022)

Artist said:


> To me the Stawhats are relative to the Akasuki - Juubito which Naruto surpassed in war arc.


You can’t compare Juubito to the “Akasuki”. The difference is night and day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## animeallen (Apr 6, 2022)

Wow what I pleasant surprise to come back and see that many others also believe Gear 5 = KCM2 Sage Mode. That by no means is underestimating Gear 5. KCM2 Sage Mode is what's underestimated

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2022)

animeallen said:


> Wow what I pleasant surprise to come back and see that many others also believe Gear 5 = KCM2 Sage Mode. That by no means is underestimating Gear 5. KCM2 Sage Mode is what's underestimated



We don't think they're equal. we said it depends on whether it's post or pre six paths power up. the only difference is which direction the stomp is in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kayz (Apr 7, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Uhm, how?
> 
> 1. Last I checked, the TSBs are strong but their main strength come from jutsu erasure, which is what Luffy isn't.
> 2. The balls can be countered by Sage Chakra which is the infusion of Nature Energy into Chakra. Going by Naruto standards, Luffy who is natural rubber incarnate due to his devil fruit is basically a living form of Nature Energy.
> ...


1. TSBs are _ninjutsu negation_
when powered by yin-yang ninjutsu.
But their base power when channeled is _Molecular disintegration._

2. Being a natural element doesn't protect from TSB molecular disintegration. Natural energy (not element) is what provides protection.
Luffy doesn't use natural energy. 
Then again, nature energy doesn't provide protection from a TSB explosion.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kayz (Apr 7, 2022)

It


LazyWaka said:


> We don't think they're equal. we said it depends on whether it's post or pre six paths power up. the only difference is which direction the stomp it in.


I think in this context, it's pre-six paths

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Artist (Apr 8, 2022)

KennethLT said:


> You can’t compare Juubito to the “Akasuki”. The difference is night and day.


Is the minus sign not coming up on your computer? Because it's on mine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Veggie (Apr 19, 2022)

I can see the Luffy wank is gonna get out of control

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Apr 19, 2022)

BSM < G5 < So6P


----------



## youraveragesleepster (Apr 20, 2022)

I don't think Luffy beats all forms of Naruto yet. We'll have to see some more feats from him in the coming manga.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 20, 2022)

Anything new revealed about G5?


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 20, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> Anything new revealed about G5?


He can make a fist the size of 16km


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 20, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> He can make a fist the size of 16km



What can he do with it?

You know, besides us making fisting jokes in one sided matchups?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 20, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> What can he do with it?
> 
> You know, besides us making fisting jokes in one sided matchups?


He can punch really hard 

It seems also he can create and manipulate rubber idk lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 20, 2022)

Scratch that. He can't create lightning he can just manipulate and use it if it's there. As he used it against Kaidou.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 20, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> He can punch really hard
> 
> It seems also he can create and manipulate rubber idk lol



So nothing that really changes this matchup yet?  

Oh well. This is still just the beginning of Luffy's eos powerups. Honestly I'm hoping for him to get stuff that makes this fight fun. Ever since the re-calcs WB vs Hashirama went from being an interesting match to a boring one sided stomp and I want something to actually talk about.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 21, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> So nothing that really changes this matchup yet?
> 
> Oh well. This is still just the beginning of Luffy's eos powerups. Honestly I'm hoping for him to get stuff that makes this fight fun. Ever since the re-calcs WB vs Hashirama went from being an interesting match to a boring one sided stomp and I want something to actually talk about.


Well if he is able to grab lightning and turn it to rubber then I'm sure he can do the same with similar things. I wonder if it's nlf if Luffy can turn things like Bijuu Bombs into rubber? Idk how this really works.

Plus it seems Luffy has some instant healing or regeneration.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 21, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Well if he is able to grab lightning and turn it to rubber then I'm sure he can do the same with similar things. I wonder if it's nlf if Luffy can turn things like Bijuu Bombs into rubber? Idk how this really works.
> 
> Plus it seems Luffy has some instant healing or regeneration.



It's fair game so long as he's dealt with stuff as powerful as the bb.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2022)

I thought Oda established he's semi immune to lightning which is why he can grab it. Not like he can grab Superman's laser eyes if Superman lowered the intensity. Or a 23rd budokai Kamehameha

Could be a special secondary trait of his DF

IDK this seems wonky af

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 21, 2022)

Wasn't he able to reflect kaidous attack which is essentially an energy blast?


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 21, 2022)

Luffy is never surpassing Naruto if we are being honest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## El Hermano (Apr 21, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> Wasn't he able to reflect kaidous attack which is essentially an energy blast?


He did. He's done some weird shit that makes it obvious his abilities are a bit beyond just "rubberizing" stuff.


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2022)

He rubberized the ground and sent Kaido's blast back. He never rubberized the energy. Could be just a delay in Kaido's blast.

The next chapter Kaido hits him  point blank in the face.


----------



## B2ice (Apr 21, 2022)

Code said:


> Luffy is never surpassing Naruto if we are being honest.


Idk about that honestly. Ain't like Naruto have any more power ups coming his way


----------



## PandaG (Apr 21, 2022)

I can see Luffy reaching Naruto’s level with his own feats once he fights Blackbeard. Mainly because I’m expecting Blackbeard’s use of the Quake fruit to be less restricted that Whitebeard’s.


----------



## kayz (Apr 22, 2022)

B2ice said:


> Idk about that honestly. Ain't like Naruto have any more power ups coming his way


Yeah, but One Piece may never scratch true planetary levels.


----------



## Jag77 (Apr 24, 2022)

Luffy is back to one shotting the magical Bozo duo of Natsu and Meliodas?  Love to see it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShWanks (Apr 28, 2022)

Anything past KCM2 stomps Luffy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## YoungChief (Apr 29, 2022)

kayz said:


> Yeah, but One Piece may never scratch true planetary levels.


I wonder what destroying the Red Line would yield in terms of DC


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Apr 29, 2022)

YoungChief said:


> I wonder what destroying the Red Line would yield in terms of DC



Since one piece world is solar system size according to many of the op fandom, that would be a multi-planetary to star level feat

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## demonkiller123 (Apr 30, 2022)

animeallen said:


> Imma get a lot of hate for this, but I think Gear 5 matches KCM2.
> 
> KCM2 Naruto's Tailed Beast Bomb matched the combined Tailed Beast Bomb of FIVE Tailed Beasts! So that's says A LOT for Luffy.
> 
> And KCM2 Naruto's moved so fast that Kakashi mistook his speed for Minato's teleportation!


Yes you get it. This is a big compliment to Luffy.

BSM was once considered broken and ridiculous before the SOSP power up.

The amount of regeneration and endurance this mode gives Naruto by itself makes him out last Luffy. Now you include the speed and damange output and Gear 5th Luffy is the underdog in this battle.

Once Luffy masters this form, it’ll be a different conversation but Giant Luffy seems to counter Chakra Avatars pretty nicely.


----------



## demonkiller123 (Apr 30, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Uhm, how?
> 
> 1. Last I checked, the TSBs are strong but their main strength come from jutsu erasure, which is what Luffy isn't.
> 2. The balls can be countered by Sage Chakra which is the infusion of Nature Energy into Chakra. Going by Naruto standards, Luffy who is natural rubber incarnate due to his devil fruit is basically a living form of Nature Energy.
> ...


Luffy with his advCoC/advCoA can touch it sure but don’t think for a minute it wouldn’t tear through his body if let’s it make contact with his skin.

TSB are every element and basically destroys what it touches. Not that Naruto ever shown to use it to its potential. One hit is all it’ll take.


----------



## demonkiller123 (Apr 30, 2022)

MarF said:


> Luffy blitzes and oneshots any version of Naruto that is pre Rikudo power up.
> 
> As for the rest of the verse, anything below RSM Naruto/JJ Madara gets folded like a towel. Juubito/8G Gai and such only scale to continent+ level from the Juubi. BM Naruto and founders are country level and Bijuu 1 to 8 are small country level. Not to mention the massive gap in speed, anyone slower than RSM Nardo is only mach ~6200.
> 
> ...


Luffy isn’t One Shotting BSM Naruto. Why do you people always say “oneshot and blitz” 

Naruto healing and Endurance by itself outlast Gear 5th Luffy.

Also stop using math on this, it’s fiction. No one in One Piece is past True Light Speed. So relax with the made up numbers. They aren’t real feats.


----------



## MarF (Apr 30, 2022)

demonkiller123 said:


> Luffy isn’t One Shotting BSM Naruto. Why do you people always say “oneshot and blitz”



Because the difference in their stats is big enough that Luffy can blitz and oneshot War arc BSM Naruto. 

That version of Nardo sits at close to 20 teratons for his and BM Bee's combined Bijuudama and tops out at mach 6000 by scaling from the V2 Juubidama that hit the SA headquarters.

Dressrosa G4 Luffy's KKG was calced at 40 teratons as the low end result. Post time skip Luffy dodging the pacifista laser hits numbers above mach 300k. Even if we ignore that one calc, Luffy still scales to Reyleighs's mach 200k+ calc and TB Zoro's mach 70k+ calc.



demonkiller123 said:


> Naruto healing and Endurance by itself outlast Gear 5th Luffy.



BSM Naruto has a 8+ minute time limit, good luck outlasting Luffy with that. Even if we ignore the difference in stats, Luffy would outlast Naruto's BM timelimit.

If this was about IA Naruto fighting someone with similiar stats, that's when you could argue for him outlasting as he sustained 200 clones for 24 hours straight in the FRS training.



demonkiller123 said:


> Also stop using math on this, it’s fiction.



This section has used maths to compare different verses against one another for many years, and will almost certainly continue doing so until the day jiff decides to kill this forum permanently. 

If you don't like how we do things here, you can either make a thread in the meta section and try to change people's opinions or go somewhere else. 



demonkiller123 said:


> No one in One Piece is past True Light Speed.



Nobody said anyone in OP is FTL and they don't need to be as nobody in Nardo is FTL either. In fact both their best speed calcs top out at a bit over mach 300k which is still a good deal slower than even baseline lightspeed.



demonkiller123 said:


> They aren’t real feats.



That is your opinion and while you're entitled to having it, don't expect people here to care about it.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## demonkiller123 (Apr 30, 2022)

MarF said:


> Because the difference in their stats is big enough that Luffy can blitz and oneshot War arc BSM Naruto.
> 
> That version of Nardo sits at close to 20 teratons for his and BM Bee's combined Bijuudama and tops out at mach 6000 by scaling from the V2 Juubidama that hit the SA headquarters.
> 
> ...


Again, all made up numbers from nonsense math equations that aren’t real from people who as far as I know have a High School Diploma.

Luffy has not matched BSM Naruto Attack Potency. He has yet tanked anything remote to a Bijuudama that blew up to the size of multiple mountain ranges. Sure Luffy tanks all blunt damage attacks but the physical explosion are on a different level than the boro breath.

yes they have, did you not see the other posts? I agree though, neither show has really hit true lightspeed. You can argue Naruto has because by the end of the series characters were faster than instant teleport. Anything beyond Lightspeed is nonsense because it’s theoretically impossible and you can’t argue a fictional battle like that and still try to use math to prove anything. Either both are at lightspeed or they aren’t. These aren’t physics breaking characters, even for their worlds.

Naruto fought for hours on the battlefield and still healed the alliance with his chakra. He can outlast a 30 minute battle. It comes down to Luffy attack potency and how powerful truly is adCoC and adCoC laced techniques.

To say either character solo with one attack, is crazy. Both these characters have durability to make them have a close battle with each other.

Once you start pulling their strongest attacks that’s when the conversation changes. This isn’t Naruto vs goku.

Again, this community of powerscalers overestimated their ability to use functional math in art medium that doesn’t provide the numbers needed to actually use math.

So no, these opinions on the thread is as valid as my 5 year old nephew argument.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Apr 30, 2022)

How much stronger is Gear 5 Luffy compared to Gear 4?

Some hype has been going around regarding Luffy's Gear 5 but unless new feats come out for that specific form, the most that can be done is to scale him to whatever feats he had in Gear 4 or something.

Does he scale to Whitebeard's earthquake feat at this point?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Apr 30, 2022)

demonkiller123 said:


> Anything beyond Lightspeed is nonsense because it’s theoretically impossible and you can’t argue a fictional battle like that and still try to use math to prove anything.


My guy its fiction, there are characters that go beyond lightspeed on the fucking regular. All you do is just see how many times faster than light something is. This shit isnt hard


----------



## Masterblack06 (Apr 30, 2022)

Imagine living in the year of our lord 2022 and still going
"faster than light is impossible" when talking about fiction
fucking imagine

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MarF (Apr 30, 2022)

Ignore my earlier post from some minutes ago if you saw it, I accidently posted it early, broke the formatting and deleted parts of it in the process.



demonkiller123 said:


> Again, all made up numbers from nonsense math equations that aren’t real from people who as far as I know have a High School Diploma.
> 
> Luffy has not matched BSM Naruto Attack Potency. He has yet tanked anything remote to a Bijuudama that blew up to the size of multiple mountain ranges. Sure Luffy tanks all blunt damage attacks but the physical explosion are on a different level than the boro breath.



Luffy had an extended fight with Hybrid Kaido, matching him blow for blow, stalemated him in a ACoC clash and took multiple full on hits from him directly to the body. That's more than enough to give him at least parts of the top tier scaling.

A feat doesn't need to have an explosion to require a ton of energy. To give you a Naruto example, Toneri moving the moon is not only a substantially better feat than his GWRE cutting it in half, it's literally the best onscreen/panel feat the verse has.



demonkiller123 said:


> yes they have, did you not see the other posts?



I didn't see any FTL claims for OP when skimming through the thread. You'd have to quote or link said posts for me to look at.



demonkiller123 said:


> I agree though, neither show has really hit true lightspeed. You can argue Naruto has because by the end of the series characters were faster than instant teleport. Anything beyond Lightspeed is nonsense because it’s theoretically impossible and you can’t argue a fictional battle like that and still try to use math to prove anything. Either both are at lightspeed or they aren’t. These aren’t physics breaking characters, even for their worlds.



Nobody in Naruto outsped an instant teleportation. When something like FTG was countered, it was always done by reacting to the users physical movements after the teleportation.



demonkiller123 said:


> Naruto fought for hours on the battlefield and still healed the alliance with his chakra. He can outlast a 30 minute battle. It comes down to Luffy attack potency and how powerful truly is adCoC and adCoC laced techniques.



Naruto did those things mostly in KCM, not in BSM. His Bijuu mode is specifically noted to have a time limit. The first time it was around 5 minutes and later around 8 minutes.

KCM Naruto scales to island level from PA SM Naruto's FRS and mach 450 if we're generous enough to scale him to Prime Kurama's Bijuudama. Otherwise he's stuck around mach 100 scaling from the PA SFRS. If he drops out of BSM, it becomes an even bigger stomp in Luffy's favour.



demonkiller123 said:


> To say either character solo with one attack, is crazy. Both these characters have durability to make them have a close battle with each other.



No they don't. There is a big gap between them.


demonkiller123 said:


> Once you start pulling their strongest attacks that’s when the conversation changes. This isn’t Naruto vs goku.



If we include the strongest attacks in the verse then it's a stomp into the opposite direction. Naruto at his peak scales to 4+ zettatons from Toneri, he oneshots anyone in One Piece.

But that's not what we're doing right now. War arc BSM Naruto is a few power ups behind peak Naruto.

Depending on which version of Naruto and Goku used, the match up would be more balanced than G5 Luffy vs pre Rikudo Naruto.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 30, 2022)

the future of this hobby is so very very bleak

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 30, 2022)

There are so many forms for naruto I don’t know which abbreviation correlated to which power up anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Apr 30, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> the future of this hobby is so very very bleak


This site got invaded by TikTok kids , I miss 
2017 OBD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 30, 2022)

we were all young dumb niggas once but come on


you gotta be willing to learn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarF (Apr 30, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> There are so many forms for naruto I don’t know which abbreviation correlated to which power up anymore



Going with the poll options

KCM1 is when Naruto forcefully took control of the nine tails chakra, before he and Kurama became friends. The one he used early on in the war arc.

KCM2 is essentially Bijuu Mode. The form Naruto uses after he and Kurama become friends and first uses Bijuudama's. KCM2 generally refers to the form without the Kurama Avatar.

KCM2 Sage Mode or Bijuu Sage Mode is Bijuu Mode with Naruto also using Kurama's chakra as a base for the Sage Mode, rather than just his own chakra. Naruto used it against Juubito.

Sage of Six Paths Naruto or Rikudo Sennin Naruto is the post Rikudo power up Naruto, the one that saved Gai. Naruto then stacks his Bijuu Mode on top of the form, people usually refer to the latter when talking about RSM Naruto.

Ashura Mode is the Naruto that fought Sasuke in their final fight, specifially a version of him from the end of his and Sasuke's mecha battle. Naruto fused three Kurama avatars created with shadow clones together and boosted himself using a large amount of Natural Energy that Kurama gathered for him.

Baryon Mode is a dumb Boruto era transformation that is completelly irrelevant. It's literally a nerf to Naruto from an OBD respective.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Apr 30, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> the future of this hobby is so very very bleak


Its like we are going backwards in fucking time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SomnusUltima (Apr 30, 2022)

actually i think current Luffy can beat prime Naruto version

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 30, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> This site got invaded by TikTok kids , I miss
> 2017 OBD


I miss 2007

the trenches

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## accountmaker (Apr 30, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> This site got invaded by TikTok kids , I miss
> 2017 OBD


I remember lurking this site in the late 2000s. man those were the days

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## accountmaker (Apr 30, 2022)

SomnusUltima said:


> actually i think current Luffy can beat prime Naruto version


"Meow" indeed.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## El Hermano (Apr 30, 2022)

SomnusUltima said:


> actually i think current Luffy can beat prime Naruto version


How come?


----------



## Steven (May 1, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> the future of this hobby is so very very bleak


Since the hobby getting bigger and bigger,more and more pseudo debater are coming from SBs or TikTok(i still dont know what is)


----------



## jesusus (May 1, 2022)

Tiktok kids are gonna be running the world one day, say goodbye to any semblance of intelligent life on Earth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (May 1, 2022)

Damn,animeallen dont exist anymore on TikTok

As usally,if you stay save in a shithole like TikTok,WG or consorten,your getting trashed here.In fact so hard,you delete your account


----------



## Artist (May 2, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Tiktok kids are gonna be running the world one day, say goodbye to any semblance of intelligent life on Earth


Still better than Only Fans.


----------



## animeallen (May 2, 2022)

Steven said:


> Damn,animeallen dont exist anymore on TikTok
> 
> As usally,if you stay save in a shithole like TikTok,WG or consorten,your getting trashed here.In fact so hard,you delete your account


Hey bud. I got shadowbanned, which is very common, so I deleted my account and gonna make another one in a month because that’s how long it takes for an account to be deleted permanently. It was my first account, so I made mistakes. Didn’t read the guidelines. Learned a lot of lessons. Nice assumption there  Just gonna use this month to focus on my real work because TikTok was admittedly addicting and distracting for a first-time user like me


----------



## Steven (May 2, 2022)

animeallen said:


> Hey bud. I got shadowbanned


What the fuck is shadowbanned?And for reason did TT banned you?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 3, 2022)

MarF said:


> Going with the poll options
> 
> KCM1 is when Naruto forcefully took control of the nine tails chakra, before he and Kurama became friends. The one he used early on in the war arc.
> 
> ...


I'm going to need visual aids. I'm an old man now.


----------



## El Hermano (May 3, 2022)

Steven said:


> What the fuck is shadowbanned?And for reason did TT banned you?


Because even the Chinese government deemed his VS opinions shitty and borderline illegal, so they banned him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Steven (May 3, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> Because even the Chinese government deemed his VS opinions shitty and borderline illegal, so they banned him.


Sounds fair


----------



## MarF (May 3, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm going to need visual aids. I'm an old man now.


 I added in some images.

KCM1 is when Naruto forcefully took control of the nine tails chakra, before he and Kurama became friends. The one he used early on in the war arc.



KCM2/BM. The form Naruto uses after he and Kurama become friends and first uses Bijuudama's. KCM2 generally refers to the form without the Kurama Avatar.



KCM2 Sage Mode/BSM is Bijuu Mode with Naruto also using Kurama's chakra as a base for the Sage Mode, rather than just his own chakra. Naruto used it against Juubito.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sage of Six Paths Naruto or Rikudo Sennin Naruto is the post Rikudo power up Naruto. The one that saved Gai. Naruto then stacks his Bijuu Mode on top of the form, people usually refer to the latter when talking about RSM Naruto.



*Spoiler*: __ 










Ashura Mode is the Naruto that fought Sasuke in their final fight, specifically a version of him from the end of his and Sasuke's mecha battle. Naruto fused three Kurama avatars created with shadow clones together and boosted himself using a large amount of Natural Energy that Kurama gathered for him.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Baryon Mode is a dumb Boruto era transformation that is completelly irrelevant. It's literally a nerf to Naruto from an OBD respective.

No images here because it's an irrelevant garbage mode and I can't be bothered to look for the panel.

Reactions: Like 1 | MAXIMUM 1


----------



## accountmaker (May 3, 2022)

MarF said:


> I added in some images.
> 
> KCM1 is when Naruto forcefully took control of the nine tails chakra, before he and Kurama became friends. The one he used early on in the war arc.
> 
> ...


Don't forget
Kn0, pseudo kn0 where he just accesses Kyuubi chakra without getting feral (see the Gaara or Neji fight), Kn1, Kn2(deidara), Kn3, Kn4, Kn5 (featless, filler but still counts) Kn6, kn7 (filler arc) Kn8, Sage Mode, and that badass but ultimately featless Kn0/Sage mode hybrid form he had against Nagato

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## accountmaker (May 3, 2022)

Damn fox boy has a lot of forms.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## kayz (May 6, 2022)

MarF said:


> Going with the poll options
> 
> KCM1 is when Naruto forcefully took control of the nine tails chakra, before he and Kurama became friends. The one he used early on in the war arc.
> 
> ...


You forgot the Last BSM Naruto.


----------



## RaidenMeiTheShogun (May 22, 2022)

Oh my... SPSM/RSM, Ashura Mode, and Baryon mode are too much for Luffy. Anyway I think GT Luffy could a chance against KCM2 or BSM Narudo.


----------



## Artist (May 23, 2022)

What about Part 1 Naruto where there was time travel and part 1 Naruto beat up an _Ōtsutsuki?_


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 23, 2022)

Artist said:


> What about Part 1 Naruto where there was time travel and part 1 Naruto beat up an _Ōtsutsuki?_


Yeah we don't....we don't talk about that one.


----------



## Artist (May 23, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Yeah we don't....we don't talk about that one.


What too OP?


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 23, 2022)

Artist said:


> What too OP?



Exactly, the salt piece will never be able to accept it.


----------



## Artist (May 23, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Exactly, the salt piece will never be able to accept it.


Okay. I'll take it back then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (May 23, 2022)

Artist said:


> What about Part 1 Naruto where there was time travel and part 1 Naruto beat up an _Ōtsutsuki?_


when did this happen


----------



## AnimePhanatic (May 23, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> when did this happen


Boruto lol


----------



## Kingdom Come (May 23, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Boruto lol



just proves Otsutsukis are wall level

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SSMG (May 23, 2022)

It's anime filler. Who cares.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2022)

I'm pretty sure most of the Naruto fans here dismissed that on part of not being consistent


----------



## TheOnePieceIsReal (May 23, 2022)

Honestly, Gear 5 Luffy is beating any version Naruto.

I think last incarnation of Naruto maybe more powerful then Luffy is but Luffy is too fast and too haxed.

Multiple times faster then the speed of light, transmutation, godly durability, Toon Force, etc.

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (May 24, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> when did this happen


It was in Baruto.


----------



## Zern227 (May 24, 2022)

comicvine and vsbattles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Exactly, the salt piece will never be able to accept it.


I find it funny how peak piece has more manga sales

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

Artist said:


> What about Part 1 Naruto where there was time travel and part 1 Naruto beat up an _Ōtsutsuki?_


If we're allowing fillers could we allow rainbow mist which is space time and a dimension and foxy photons, the mirror dimension, bluenos pocket sized dimensions. And many more :<


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

demonkiller123 said:


> Luffy isn’t One Shotting BSM Naruto. Why do you people always say “oneshot and blitz”
> 
> Naruto healing and Endurance by itself outlast Gear 5th Luffy.
> 
> Also stop using math on this, it’s fiction. No one in One Piece is past True Light Speed. So relax with the made up numbers. They aren’t real feats.


"true light speed" This is anime make it make sense. Imagine trying to bring in our world logic and compare it with a anime that literally has dimensions that pop up out of nowhere from time to time.


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

demonkiller123 said:


> Again, all made up numbers from nonsense math equations that aren’t real from people who as far as I know have a High School Diploma.
> 
> Luffy has not matched BSM Naruto Attack Potency. He has yet tanked anything remote to a Bijuudama that blew up to the size of multiple mountain ranges. Sure Luffy tanks all blunt damage attacks but the physical explosion are on a different level than the boro breath.
> 
> ...


I dont see how you think naruto is stronger than luffy


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

TraxCantBeStopped said:


> I find it funny how peak piece has more manga sales



I find it funny which actually had more cultural impact in the world even after all these years That it's ended.

Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> I find it funny which actually had more cultural impact in the world.
> 
> Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!


Its hilarious because when did boruto ever have "cultural impact"


----------



## Kingdom Come (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> I find it funny which actually had more cultural impact in the world even after all these years That it's ended.
> 
> Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!


what cultural impact


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

TraxCantBeStopped said:


> Its hilarious because when did boruto ever have "cultural impact"



Oh fuck no. I'm not talking about Boruto but Naruto manga run.


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Oh fuck no. I'm not talking about Boruto but Naruto manga run.


Luffy is stronger in every aspect


----------



## Gianfi (May 27, 2022)

Luffy beats any form of Naruto


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

TraxCantBeStopped said:


> Luffy is stronger in every aspect



Sure, with what feats exactly .

Luffy still hasn't gone past Island level and is only breaching country level now.

What feats exactly does Luffy have .

Luffy won't even be able to fight the First Version of Tentails alone let alone BSM To SPSM Naruto.


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Sure, with what feats exactly .
> 
> Luffy still hasn't gone past Island level and is only breaching country level now.
> 
> ...


If you read the manga he created a fist as huge as onishigima which is larger than the leaf village by so much. Even larger than the final valley. Luffy is multi contential meanwhile naruto is what?  

Luffy would stomp naruto. and the best feat naruto ever shown was making a crater on the moon and guess what that was in a noncanon movie


----------



## LazyWaka (May 27, 2022)

The Last is canon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

TraxCantBeStopped said:


> If you read the manga he created a fist as huge as onishigima which is larger than the leaf village by so much. Even larger than the final valley. Luffy is multi contential meanwhile naruto is what?
> 
> Luffy would stomp naruto. and the best feat naruto ever shown was making a crater on the moon and guess what that was in a noncanon movie



Multi continental Luffy Indeed.

We have a feat a Boro breath being barely able to damage a mountain top, it couldn't even delete it but just partially take a part of the top.

Bring me the actual scaling you're using for Onishigima which looks very small by the way.

Anyways Island Luffy is best feat he has, Multi continental Luffy is just your Copium on overload.


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Multi continental Luffy Indeed.
> 
> We have a feat a Boro breath being barely able to damage a mountain top, it couldn't even delete it but just partially take a part of the top.
> 
> ...


Barely? it was shown that kaido was aiming at the strawhats and samurais so he perfectly aimed it to where it can hit them. Its like you dont watch the anime. And so what if onishigima looks small it looks way larger than the leaf village and final valley. 

Luffy is multi contenital and you have yet to debunk it instead your just saying random stuff to prove a point. And it doesn't matter about what they scale at anyways cause eren is technically planetary. 

But luffy shown way better feats, and feats are what accomplishments this mc/side character has done. What you did was scale. And I bet you think naruto is somehow what planetary  . If you actually watch the anime it shows kaido aiming at them going so far to the attack go straight at them and not the mountain so thats a debunk and a horrible statement. But you still havent proved naruto is better


----------



## B Rabbit (May 27, 2022)

Kaidou has shown Boro breaths that break boulders, to literally being bigger than the skull on Onigashima. They have varying sizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

TraxCantBeStopped said:


> Barely? it was shown that kaido was aiming at the strawhats and samurais so he perfectly aimed it to where it can hit them. Its like you dont watch the anime. And so what if onishigima looks small it looks way larger than the leaf village and final valley.
> 
> Luffy is multi contenital and you have yet to debunk it instead your just saying random stuff to prove a point. And it doesn't matter about what they scale at anyways cause eren is technically planetary.
> 
> But luffy shown way better feats, and feats are what accomplishments this mc/side character has done. What you did was scale. And I bet you think naruto is somehow what planetary  . If you actually watch the anime it shows kaido aiming at them going so far to the attack go straight at them and not the mountain so thats a debunk and a horrible statement. But you still havent proved naruto is better



And when did Luffy cross Country let alone multi continental?

Is Onishigima the size of the planet or something .

Incase you don't know, the Naruto continent is a super continent, it's blatantly described that way and shown that way.

Onishigima is barely looking to be an island with wank, there's nothing noticeable about it's portrayed size.

And Naruto does not possess the fire power to delete a planet, that falls into any ten tails Jinchuriki and the one who scales way above planetary which is Kaguya herself.

But his normal BSM beast bombs sure as hell as deleting an island in an instant.

SPSM Naruto is shown fighting high in the sky, the explosion showed that high rivaled what was show by the casual Tentails.

But Luffy is island level on all fronts, the Admirals and Yonko aren't portrayed anything greater than that even with final attacks.

You bring Multi continental Luffy with no feats to back them up yet think I'm the one you're debunking?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 27, 2022)

Luffy is matching Kaido blow for blow, who is stronger than sickbeard whose quakes were felt all over the world. That's primarily where the continental stuff comes from.

You don't even need to get into the calcs to understand that much. But you also have Luffy being vastly superior to Don Chinjao and Sai as one example


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> And when did Luffy cross Country let alone multi continental?
> 
> Is Onishigima the size of the planet or something .
> 
> ...





Asura barracuda said:


> And when did Luffy cross Country let alone multi continental?
> 
> Is Onishigima the size of the planet or something .
> 
> ...


"The naruto continent is a super continent" How you finna say this and yet still believe onishigima is smaller than the leaf village. Naruto never had an attack that was powerful enough to destroy a island so thats a lie. 

Only six paths ashura rasenshuriken created a decent amount of explosion and that was when indras arrow clashed against it so no. The only beast bomb that actually caused that much damage were ten tails. Whitebeard stated to be planetary- shirahoshi ancient weapon stated to be planetary and pluton. Uranus hasn't been shown but it was also said to be planetary. 

The only one to actually show planetary feats in all of naruto was kaguya and ten tails other than that naruto was creating small island type feats. And when in the world was the naruto Continent it was ever said to be super Continental. Alabasta itself is larger than most of the so called "super continents" in naruto. 

Plus don chinjao was stated to split continents. With his head and he even destroys the arena where luffy and him fought by just having his head fall on it. And luffy in gear 3rd managed to reshape that continental head.


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Luffy is matching Kaido blow for blow, who is stronger than sickbeard whose quakes were felt all over the world. That's primarily where the continental stuff comes from.
> 
> You don't even need to get into the calcs to understand that much. But you also have Luffy being vastly superior to Don Chinjao and Sai as one example


Exactly it went so far to the point where sickbeard literally caused the sea to have a earth quake itself he literally shifted the sea which is mostly impossible yet was done by him


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Luffy is matching Kaido blow for blow, who is stronger than sickbeard whose quakes were felt all over the world. That's primarily where the continental stuff comes from.
> 
> You don't even need to get into the calcs to understand that much. But you also have Luffy being vastly superior to Don Chinjao and Sai as one example


Even Don Chinjao said to Sai that since you were able to break my drill head/reshape it you are now able to destroy a continent


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

TraxCantBeStopped said:


> "The naruto continent is a super continent" How you finna say this and yet still believe onishigima is smaller than the leaf village. Naruto never had an attack that was powerful enough to destroy a island so thats a lie.



Beast bomb says Hi.

A small fragment of Jinchuriki Madaras meteors alone was greater than a full on landscape and dwarfed multiple mountains many times over.

That's just a small fragment from the massively larger thing which was destroyed.

Naruto casually made multiple uncharged beast bombs to vaporize the full thing in the air so it doesn't fall down.

The explosion even that high was shown to nearly cover more than half of the Continent where they stood on.

Madara himself opted not to move the meteors at comet speed and just let them fall slowly without any intent for impact.





TraxCantBeStopped said:


> Only six paths ashura rasenshuriken created a decent amount of explosion and that was when indras arrow clashed against it so no. The only beast bomb that actually caused that much damage were ten tails. Whitebeard stated to be planetary- shirahoshi ancient weapon stated to be planetary and pluton. Uranus hasn't been shown but it was also said to be planetary.



Kurama is stated planetary too did you know .

And the beast bomb Naruto threw directly on Kaguya was the equivalent of a small planet level explosion and with greater potency.

Indras arrow and the beast bomb didn't explode anywhere near land but in the atmosphere.

Ten tails shook the entire planet too did you know, but he can't destroy that way.

It has to actually nuke it to hell and Back which it has the firepower for.




TraxCantBeStopped said:


> The only one to actually show planetary feats in all of naruto was kaguya and ten tails other than that naruto was creating small island type feats. And when in the world was the naruto Continent it was ever said to be super Continental. Alabasta itself is larger than most of the so called "super continents" in naruto.
> 
> Plus don chinjao was stated to split continents. With his head and he even destroys the arena where luffy and him fought by just having his head fall on it. And luffy in gear 3rd managed to reshape that continental head.



Don Chinjao has no feats of splitting an Island let alone a Continent, the only thing he's show was mountain.

And unless I'm forgetting something but was Don Chinjao not stated to have so much of his power after what Garp did to him .

The Naruto map and Novels referr to the Naruto continent as a super one.

And if I'm remembering correctly was Alabasta not looking anything larger than a small town when it was portrayed


----------



## El Hermano (May 27, 2022)

Holy shit. Why is it so hard for newcomers to comprehend and read the rules?

There's a consensus that was reached after tons of discussions and calculations. You read the calcs and got a problem with them? Go dispute them in meta. Stop shovling shit and grinding water.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 27, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Luffy is matching Kaido blow for blow, who is stronger than sickbeard whose quakes were felt all over the world. That's primarily where the continental stuff comes from.


Prime Whitebeard also had to have caused similar earthquakes in the non-Grand Line seas on account they were pissing themselves over the prospect of his attacks reaching those seas before Marineford IIRC (like worrying that a bar would still be standing the next day after Marineford ended because they didn’t think the “world” would be there for them to drink after the War. He’s a world razing type threat by hype and implied backstory feats)


OtherGalaxy said:


> You don't even need to get into the calcs to understand that much. But you also have Luffy being vastly superior to Don Chinjao and Sai as one example


Sai’s kick didn’t mulch a DD family executive, this isn’t even a particularly stand out feat in the tier as a frame of reference

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## accountmaker (May 27, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> Holy shit. Why is it so hard for newcomers to comprehend and read the rules?
> 
> There's a consensus that was reached after tons of discussions and calculations. You read the calcs and got a problem with them? Go dispute them in meta. Stop shovling shit and grinding water.


You're talking to tiktok kids and space battles refugees fam


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Beast bomb says Hi.
> 
> A small fragment of Jinchuriki Madaras meteors alone was greater than a full on landscape and dwarfed multiple mountains many times over.
> 
> ...


Don chinjao split a arena and he himself said with his drill head he is able to split continents 

wytab alabasta was way larger than some small town. Alabasta had literally countries inside of it and 

so what if the novels refer to them as a super one they look really small. And I said that indras arrow and the beast bomb touched eachother and exploded in the air. The difference between whitebeard and the ten tails is that Whitebeard tilted the sea which is a better feat than anything naruto has done. 

Than theres the same thing where fujitora brings down meteors that could destroy a island yet zoro cut it in half and mihawk managed to destroy the whole thing without even trying. Don chinjao lost some of his destrunction power well in that case his sharpness of his head but than luffy reshaped it with a punch and that single thing cracked the arena.

But that still doesn't prove how naruto is stronger and how he can negate luffy in anyway .


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 27, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> You're talking to tiktok kids and space battles refugees fam


I feel like the strategy nowadays is to wait for us to be tired and elsewhere then bring up the same shit we've heard for the last decade as if it was something fresh and new

Since 2018, only really pumped out calcs while I caught COVID in 2020 and when I had Bronchitis in 2021. My left eye has since been crushed and I'm just waiting for Wano to finish to feel like looking at that 

People can piss and moan over what I churn out, I'm pretty much just posting shit for my own interest anymore

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> You're talking to tiktok kids and space battles refugees fam


I dont like tiktok and I haven't touched grass in decades. Everytime I stand outside my skin shivers with anger seeing kids actually having a life and having these unlock able achievements called "friends". Ive been trying to unlock this goal for 43 years in my moms basement. Its gone so bad to the point where I sweat grease and I spit oil. I've been called these weird names such as "no lifer" "loser" and "man child" But I refuse to admit my shame. I've also been going to these protests for fatphobia because I cant handle the fact that im getting stereotyped as a 700 pound man. They tend to say sir you need to start eating your fruits and vegetables and that you need to exercise or your going to have a heart attack and a cardiac arrest. My father once left me when I was 5 telling me son Ill be back once I get the milk. I didnt understand why would he do this even though we were stocked up on 2% milk whole milk almond milk and the worst of all "soy milk"
Ofc I started realizing that unless I get a girlfriend I would be this horrible ugly loser forever. So I tried many dating apps such as reddit, roblox, minecraft, and one of the most effective hello kitty adventures. My name is Pablo Julius KingFord Quantavious Jackson James Bartholomew the 5th


----------



## Unresponsive (May 27, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I feel like the strategy nowadays is to wait for us to be tired and elsewhere then bring up the same shit we've heard for the last decade as if it was something fresh and new
> 
> Since 2018, only really pumped out calcs while I caught COVID in 2020 and when I had Bronchitis in 2021. My left eye has since been crushed and I'm just waiting for Wano to finish to feel like looking at that
> 
> People can piss and moan over what I churn out, I'm pretty much just posting shit for my own interest anymore


Its gone so bad to the point where I have to.... debate people for entertainment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (May 28, 2022)

TraxCantBeStopped said:


> If we're allowing fillers could we allow rainbow mist which is space time and a dimension and foxy photons, the mirror dimension, bluenos pocket sized dimensions. And many more :<


But we're only doing Luffy so Foxy wouldn't be included.


----------



## Steven (May 28, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> But you also have Luffy being vastly superior to Don Chinjao and Sai as one example


Mountainlevel fodder lol


----------



## AnimePhanatic (May 28, 2022)

TraxCantBeStopped said:


> If we're allowing fillers could we allow rainbow mist which is space time and a dimension and foxy photons, the mirror dimension, bluenos pocket sized dimensions. And many more :<


Bruh, Foxy photons ain't filler, it's manga canon
If we're talking about filler, we talking Luffy fighting Goku and Toriko.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 28, 2022)

Steven said:


> Mountainlevel fodder lol


lol


----------



## accountmaker (May 28, 2022)

TraxCantBeStopped said:


> Its gone so bad to the point where I have to.... debate people for entertainment


Already banned


----------



## Steven (May 28, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> lol


What the fuck puts Sai or Chinjou above Mountainlevel?


----------



## Piecesis (May 28, 2022)

Steven said:


> What the fuck puts Sai or Chinjou above Mountainlevel?


 Pica has a 9 teraton feat and prime Chinjao > pica. Sai is said to be able to split the ice continent in half after his fight.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 28, 2022)

Steven said:


> What the fuck puts Sai or Chinjou above Mountainlevel?


what?
he split the ice continent
that's like his entire claim to fame


----------



## Steven (May 28, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> he split the ice continent


A "Continent" with an unknown size lol.A best you can use a ice sheetNeither we know if it was full splitted

The feat is unusable


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 28, 2022)

considering alabasta was the size of a country and is never once called a continent how small do you think the ice continent was

considering you claimed it was "mountain level" you just seem disingenuous at best lol


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 28, 2022)

Steven said:


> A "Continent" with an unknown size lol.A best you can use a ice sheetNeither we know if it was full splitted
> 
> The feat is unusable


Not only is Alabasta’s island the size of Australia, it’s not noted to be particularly remarkable nor does it appear to be anything but isolated in the vast stretch of ocean around it.

Bearing in mind distances like 4000 km are day trips in One Piece’s Grand Line per distance between Punk Hazzard and Dressrosa. Doffy had to go check up on what was going on there in person instead of using Viola to spy on it. Why need a den den mushi to know it’s going ons when you have such a long range spy.

Not that it’s matter, much like any measuring stick, we default to a low end IRL value when nothing else is known or contradicted about the setting. Welcome to the full hobby, not just isolating yourself inside a specific verse’s discussion


----------



## Steven (May 28, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Not only is Alabasta’s island the size of Australia, it’s not noted to be particularly remarkable nor does it appear to be anything but isolated in the vast stretch of ocean around it.
> 
> Bearing in mind distances like 4000 km are day trips in One Piece’s Grand Line per distance between Punk Hazzard and Dressrosa. Doffy had to go check up on what was going on there in person instead of using Viola to spy on it. Why need a den den mushi to know it’s going ons when you have such a long range spy.
> 
> Not that it’s matter, much like any measuring stick, we default to a low end IRL value when nothing else is known or contradicted about the setting. Welcome to the full hobby, not just isolating yourself inside a specific verse’s discussion


So,you assume its Continentsize because you say so?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 28, 2022)

Steven said:


> So,you assume its Continentsize because you say so?


Nope, just general vs standards to avoid claims like everyone is the size of a fucking who from whoville Dr Suess


----------



## Steven (May 28, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Nope, just general vs standards to avoid claims like everyone is the size of a fucking who from whoville Dr Suess


So,if guy a claims "Jo,i busted a country" but we dont know the size you just assume we talk here about countrysize environment?


----------



## accountmaker (May 28, 2022)

Steven said:


> So,if guy a claims "Jo,i busted a country" but we dont know the size you just assume we talk here about countrysize environment?


Did you read anything from this section? Like at all?


----------



## Steven (May 28, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Did you read anything from this section? Like at all?


Yeah,Pre-TS Neji solos fiction


----------



## accountmaker (May 28, 2022)

Steven said:


> Yeah,Pre-TS Neji solos fiction


If you know this why are you trying to change basic rules and vs assumptions in this thread?


----------



## Steven (May 28, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> If you know this why are you trying to change basic rules and vs assumptions in this thread?


Looooooooool,years ago we didnt assume it has Continentsize.Now,in 2021/22 its fine.Like wtf

You guys change it on the fly


----------



## accountmaker (May 28, 2022)

If you're not a troll, why not make a meta thread to challenge the established rules?


----------



## accountmaker (May 28, 2022)

Steven said:


> Looooooooool,years ago we didnt assume it has Continentsize.Now,in 2021/22 its fine.Like wtf
> 
> You guys change it on the fly


 The OBD generally assumes a planet is earth sized unless stated otherwise. Why wouldn't they assume a continent is continent sized?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 28, 2022)

Steven said:


> So,if guy a claims "Jo,i busted a country" but we dont know the size you just assume we talk here about countrysize environment?


Which could be as small as the Vatican, so you have a rather massive low end to discuss with that horse

Just like how Greenland doesn’t qualify as a continent despite being around 1/4th the surface area of Australia.

You can always find some kind of IRL low end for a place holder, some definitions less concrete than others.


----------



## accountmaker (May 28, 2022)

Is this what obd regulars had to deal with regularly in the early 2010s?


----------



## accountmaker (May 28, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Which could be as small as the Vatican, so you have a rather massive low end to discuss with that horse
> 
> Just like how Greenland doesn’t qualify as a continent despite being around 1/4th the surface area of Australia.
> 
> You can always find some kind of IRL low end for a place holder, some definitions less concrete than others.


I always find it hilarious when people unironically try to contest basic rules. If we don't abide by some internal logic, this whole vs thing doesn't work. Spacebattles has their thing, the nbd has its own thing, and the obd works the way it does. Why is that so hard to understand


----------



## Steven (May 28, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Which could be as small as the Vatican, so you have a rather massive low end to discuss with that horse
> 
> Just like how Greenland doesn’t qualify as a continent despite being around 1/4th the surface area of Australia.
> 
> You can always find some kind of IRL low end for a place holder, some definitions less concrete than others.


Australia/Oceania is the smallest Continent.So,you go with that size?I can understand your point of view "It was said Continent=We low-ball it to the minimum".


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 28, 2022)

yeah I was speaking with regard to in-series context

just saying something is a continent or country on its own wouldnt be enough

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (May 28, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> yeah I was speaking with regard to in-series context


Well,here i agree with you


----------



## accountmaker (May 28, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> yeah I was speaking with regard to in-series context
> 
> just saying something is a continent or country on its own wouldnt be enough


Wouldn't we assume it was average country or continent size unless stated otherwise


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 29, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Wouldn't we assume it was average country or continent size unless stated otherwise


For continent, definitely

For country, that’s harder to do in the same way it is for mountains. Like again with One Piece, Dressrosa and Drum Island are their own distinct nations, but they’re notably sub triple digit kilometers. The Vatican existing IRL also throws a bizarre wrench at what it means to be a country even in a modern setting too in theory. Mind, I suppose the situations I mentioned for One Piece are the direct contradictions I’ve previously discussed anyway?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 31, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> considering alabasta was the size of a country and is never once called a continent how small do you think the ice continent was


Not sure about this point. Even Russia is just a country with a surface of 17.100.000 km², while Antarctica is a continent with 14,200,000 km² as surface

About the rest, I've made even a topic (and tried to start a discussion on the calc thread) about this, we can converge there this kind of discussion and keeping this thread for the fight


----------



## olorun (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## olorun (Oct 13, 2022)

Thoughts??


----------



## Edward Nygma (Oct 13, 2022)

olorun said:


> Thoughts??


I think you just necro'd a 5 month old thread, dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## olorun (Oct 13, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I think you just necro'd a 5 month old thread, dude.


Gotta keep yall on your toes. While my toes tow the train track you know what I'm saying??


----------



## Edward Nygma (Oct 13, 2022)

olorun said:


> Gotta keep yall on your toes. While my toes tow the train track you know what I'm saying??


Nah. Pretty sure I'm like 25 years too old to have a fucking clue what you're on about.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## accountmaker (Oct 14, 2022)

Nika bumped a half year old thread to post a shitty fanfic YouTube video

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Nika bumped a half year old thread to post a shitty fanfic YouTube video


----------



## olorun (Oct 15, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Nika bumped a half year old thread to post a shitty fanfic YouTube video


I just wanted to know people's general opinion on the quite clearly biased video.


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 15, 2022)

olorun said:


> I just wanted to know people's general opinion on the quite clearly biased video.


My dude, nobody here's gonna watch a 20 minutes video of some rando youtubers voicing their shit opinions about a cross-verse battle. Especially not when you post it in a thread that's been dead and done for almost half a year, and was a shit thread to begin with.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Oct 16, 2022)

They won't take 19 minutes to watch a video but they'll take an hour bitching about not having enough time to watch it. They have trolling to do after all.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Oct 16, 2022)

It's literally a guy's thoughts on how the battle will be like, no sane man will watch that dumb shit when he doesn't even use the OBD's own shit

Reading is faster than writing


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 16, 2022)

artist how long do you think it took me to write this


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> artist how long do you think it took me to write this


40 minutes

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Artist (Oct 17, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> artist how long do you think it took me to write this


 That's the last time I treat you like you're intelligent. Even a child could tell I was expecting you to come back along with several others to spam comments about how you don't have time to watch a 19-minute video. Yes, 19 not 20. I guess you can't count on top of not being able to read. I wonder how many other people have that problem in both forums? I forgot all your buddies, aka punkass bitches, bitchass pussies. Fled to OLF for safety and aren't returning. So, good fucking riddance

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 17, 2022)

still on that neanderthal iq plan good to know

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 17, 2022)

I can read this entire thread in 10-15 minutes and post a response in 20 seconds

every youtube video ive seen try to debate reeks of wank lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Oct 17, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> still on that neanderthal iq plan good to know


Still 10 x smarter than you and your pals, buddy.


----------



## Artist (Oct 17, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I can read this entire thread in 10-15 minutes and post a response in 20 seconds
> 
> every youtube video ive seen try to debate reeks of wank lol


You're bluffing.


----------



## accountmaker (Oct 17, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I can read this entire thread in 10-15 minutes and post a response in 20 seconds
> 
> every youtube video ive seen try to debate reeks of wank lol


Most of them use VS battles as reference, or take manga statements at face value to get their power levels

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 18, 2022)

Artist said:


> Still 10 smarter than you and your pals, buddy.


what the fuck is "10 smarter" clown boy

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 18, 2022)

Artist said:


> You're bluffing.


About how fast i can read????


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 18, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> About how fast i can read????


Nani, this speed, its unreal!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregSteve (Oct 18, 2022)

OSA has mftl reading speeds its on his OBD profile no bluffs needed

Reactions: Funny 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Oct 19, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> About how fast i can read????


Prove it.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> Prove it.


What kind of horseshit am i reading lol

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 19, 2022)

I honestly cant tell if you’re serious 

what kind of online weirdo asks someone to prove they can read fast lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 19, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I honestly cant tell if you’re serious
> 
> what kind of online weirdo asks someone to prove they can read fast lol


He's well beyond the point of being just a troll. A normal troll would've been much less active and engaging. Even if he came to the OBD with the intention of trolling he's already past the point of sanity. I think he confused his OBD troll identity with his real self and is now trapped within it.

Or he was always just mentally deficient.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SSMG (Oct 19, 2022)

It's clear artist is slow... But you don't have to openly say it yourself by telling us all you can't read for shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregSteve (Oct 19, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I honestly cant tell if you’re serious
> 
> what kind of online weirdo asks someone to prove they can read fast lol


Record you reading or well send you to Spacebattles or Comicvine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Piecesis (Oct 19, 2022)

What happened to this thread, why isn't it locked yet.


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 19, 2022)

OSA showing Artist his reading skills, colorized:

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Artist (Oct 20, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I honestly cant tell if you’re serious
> 
> what kind of online weirdo asks someone to prove they can read fast lol





OneSimpleAnime said:


> What kind of horseshit am i reading lol


Because I know you're lying. It's very easy to tell someone you can do something you don't have to prove. So i'll assume what you said was bullshit and leave it at that.


----------



## Artist (Oct 20, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> He's well beyond the point of being just a troll. A normal troll would've been much less active and engaging. Even if he came to the OBD with the intention of trolling he's already past the point of sanity. I think he confused his OBD troll identity with his real self and is now trapped within it.
> 
> Or he was always just mentally deficient.


Ha you're funny Spaniard guy. Yet I had time to watch a 19-minute video and you didn't because you're so busy NOT trolling on 2 sites. by the way how many times a day do you come to reply on this site? Since you're so busy it can't be much, right? Please tell me more jokes Spaniard because I'm done taking you seriously.


----------



## Artist (Oct 20, 2022)

SSMG said:


> It's clear artist is slow... But you don't have to openly say it yourself by telling us all you can't read for shit


Where did you that from? You're ass? You haven't read asingle word of this thread.


----------



## Artist (Oct 20, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> OSA showing Artist his reading skills, colorized:


What makes you think people have time to watch a 6-minute video? They're busy you know and got way better things to do with their time.


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 20, 2022)

Artist said:


> Ha you're funny Spaniard guy. Yet I had time to watch a 19-minute video and you didn't because you're so busy NOT trolling on 2 sites. by the way how many times a day do you come to reply on this site? Since you're so busy it can't be much, right? Please tell me more jokes Spaniard because I'm done taking you seriously.


-spaniard? 
-I have 5k messages over the span of 8 years
-oh no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 20, 2022)

Artist said:


> What makes you think people have time to watch a 6-minute video? They're busy you know and got way better things to do with their time.


I time stamped it right to the relevant moment of the sketch, doofus.


----------



## accountmaker (Oct 20, 2022)

The last 2 pages made me cringe

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 20, 2022)

Artist said:


> Because I know you're lying. It's very easy to tell someone you can do something you don't have to prove. So i'll assume what you said was bullshit and leave it at that.


This is some kind of weird new low for your stupid ass

yes im online bragging about how fast i can read a fictional vs thread to show off to people, completely sane accusations


----------



## accountmaker (Oct 20, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> This is some kind of weird new low for your stupid ass
> 
> yes im online bragging about how fast i can read a fictional vs thread to show off to people, completely sane accusations


OSA is it true that you can read 700 words per minute?!

Reactions: Useful 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 20, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> This is some kind of weird new low for your stupid ass
> 
> yes im online bragging about how fast i can read a fictional vs thread to show off to people, completely sane accusations


For Artist the sole fact that you can read to begin with is considered bragging.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## SSMG (Oct 20, 2022)

Artist said:


> Where did you that from? You're ass? You haven't read asingle word of this thread.


It's your*

So not only can't you read, you can't write worth a shit either. 

Lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2022)

Mods need  to rename Artist as Autist ASAP

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Oct 21, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> -spaniard?
> -I have 5k messages over the span of 8 years
> -oh no


Yeah, most of that was music posts in the music section nice try.


----------



## Artist (Oct 21, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> I time stamped it right to the relevant moment of the sketch, doofus.


Still too busy no time.


----------



## Artist (Oct 21, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> This is some kind of weird new low for your stupid ass
> 
> yes im online bragging about how fast i can read a fictional vs thread to show off to people, completely sane accusations


So, you're a liar on top of pooping your pants


----------



## Artist (Oct 21, 2022)

SSMG said:


> It's your*
> 
> So not only can't you read, you can't write worth a shit either.
> 
> Lol


So, you wasted a post being a Grammer Nazi also it's "you also can't" next time you try to correct make sure you don't make mistakes yourself.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 21, 2022)

Artist said:


> So, you're a liar on top of pooping your pants


yea youre a troll and youre bad at it lmaooooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## accountmaker (Oct 21, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> OSA is it true that you can read 700 words per minute?!


Didn't answer this one huh? @OneSimpleAnime  must still be reading it. Obviously a slow reader concession accepted gg

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Artist (Oct 21, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> yea youre a troll and youre bad at it lmaooooo


The day I'm considered a troll is the day you stop pooping your pants Mr. Poopy pants.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Neutral 1


----------



## DankSinatra (Oct 21, 2022)

So, about that luffy vs Naruto

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SSMG (Oct 21, 2022)

Artist said:


> So, you wasted a post being a Grammer Nazi also it's "you also can't" next time you try to correct make sure you don't make mistakes yourself.


Nah my post is grammatically correct. 

You'd know this, if you could read, which you can't.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 21, 2022)

Artist said:


> The day I'm considered a troll is the day you stop pooping your pants Mr. Poopy pants.


So every day then


----------



## GregSteve (Oct 21, 2022)

OSA poops his pants but as a flex

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 21, 2022)

Chad OSA.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Astaro (Oct 21, 2022)

Still not touching Sage of 6 Paths power ups

BM is debateable too


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 21, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Still not touching Sage of 6 Paths power ups
> 
> BM is debateable too


Current Luffy sits at 4.5 exatons. Last I checked BM sits at country or continent level(can't recall exactly which one).


----------



## Artist (Oct 22, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Nah my post is grammatically correct.
> 
> You'd know this, if you could read, which you can't.


No, it wasn't I have spell check on so any grammar mistakes are underlined in red. Also, the comma after this wasn't needed


----------



## Artist (Oct 22, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> So every day then


When I stop calling you Mr. Poopy pants is the that'll happen.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 22, 2022)

Artist said:


> When I stop calling you Mr. Poopy pants is the that'll happen.


So you lied?


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 22, 2022)

The fuck is with the kindergarter insults?

Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 22, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> The fuck is with the kindergarter insults?


Fr, something snapped and this dude reverted to 5 years old


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 22, 2022)

i think thats just his regular age

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## accountmaker (Oct 22, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> i think thats just his regular age


Don't insult kids like that

Reactions: Funny 4 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Oct 23, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> So you lied?


Lied about what?


----------



## Artist (Oct 23, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Fr, something snapped and this dude reverted to 5 years old


So, now somebody doesn't know when they're being talked down to.


----------



## Artist (Oct 23, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> i think thats just my regular age


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 23, 2022)

Artist said:


> So, now somebody doesn't when they're being talked down to.


English

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh cool, a contender for worst thread of the year.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SSMG (Oct 23, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> English


You can tell he's just seething with all these typos and errors. 

You got him like this. 
..


----------



## Artist (Oct 24, 2022)

SSMG said:


> You can tell he's just seething with all these typos and errors.
> 
> You got him like this.
> ..


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  huh oh your post was so boring I fell asleep.


----------



## Artist (Oct 25, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> English


Hey man I found your favorite music.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

